# 5 weeks pregnant & sudden cramps!



## Shahzy (Aug 3, 2004)

I've just suddendly developed cramps above my pubic bone that nearly doubled me over, earlier today I experienced a dull ache both sides around where my ovaries are, I'm a little worried, hoping ? growing uterus as I've read somewhere you can experience this. Please advise & reassure me, I have not bled.
I am off to the clinic tomorrow for blood levels HCG & progesterone, so will seek further advice but could really do with some reassurrance tonight please.

Thank you Shahzy


----------



## B3ar (Jul 6, 2005)

Hi Shahzy

Have only just read this message so it is a little late to reassure you.  Hopefully the clinic will do that for you today.



Love
Bear
xx


----------

